# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  ID Cryptocoryne

## tcy81

Hi,

Can anyone confirm the species of Cryptocoryne ?
thanks

----------


## jackmcduck

looks like wendity green gecko :Huh?:

----------


## tcy81

ok thanks,
Just want to confirm.  :Smile:

----------

